

Jungle Disk support sends login credentials over http - noja

I noticed today that Jungle Disk uses SSL. A lot. And passphrases and encryption too. Which is good.<p>Until you need to use support. Their support site sends your username and password over plain old http, no SSL involved. Try it: http://support.jungledisk.com/<p>A truly facepalming moment.
======
booi
It POSTs to a secure page. Same as many sites including facebook.com

<form action="<https://jungledisk.zendesk.com/access/login> class="new_user"
id="password-form" method="post">

~~~
noja
That's better, but it doesn't solve the problem: the username and password
must be entered on a page that has been potentially modified in transit.

------
travelton
Jungle Disk support here... While we investigate further, we welcome you to
email your request to support@jungledisk.com, circumventing the need to
provide a username and password. Thanks for your understanding.

